# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Thai Cypionax Test-C and Anabol. Legit?

## Clarky1214ever

Hi, recieved my gear today for a cycle i have planned, was wondering if everything looks legit?

The Anabol is hard and i cant crush it between my fingers, when i cut it with a blade it breaks clean and doesnt crumble









Thanks

----------


## B EZ

Looks like the same stuff I just ordered (Cyp).
I read in another thread here that it was G2G. Time will tell!

----------

